# So Chew flew away....



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

I am so enragede and upset... I dont know what to do. I'm so angry and upset that she flew away. More angry at the fact that my brother was the one who took her out. I asked him why on earth he'd take her OUTSIDE on a windy day, and his defense was "I didnt know she was going to fly".
SERIOUSLY?! How could you now know she'd fly off knowing that she's a bird with wings!! Honestly... he couldn't put two and two together.... How could he be so stupid?!! ARGHHH!!!

I just needed to vent my frustration here...

Going to go continue my search. Wish me luck that she'll come home to me


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am so sorry . I hope you find her.


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

Good luck with your search, I do hope you find her.


----------



## pelon213 (Mar 29, 2013)

Good luck. Asked my brother once to watch my iguana while on vacation. He died, my iguana not my brother, 3 days later. He didn't give him fresh water.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

I've stopped for now cause its getting too dark to see... I`m thinking of heading back out and look for her with a torch. Parents said I'm crazy and that I have no hope in finding her alive. Yeah, thanks ma & pa.

Also just found out that there are chicken hawks around my area (

So sorry for your loss, pelon213. I know how you felt, now.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better most redtailed hawks aka chickenhawk's tend to look for rodents on the ground not birds. There are hawks and falcons that hunt birds but they do tend to be a bit less common.

As for your brother, there is no good answer. Carelessness and lack of forethought are pretty common. But after this you should be on good grounds to get mom and dad to forbid him messing with your stuff again.


Best of luck finding that bird.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck from me too. I hope you find her.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't imagine what you are going through

Keep faith. People have found their birds that flew off. Try playing flock calls and leave out food/ millet

Hank and I send our prayers


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

It's so heartbreaking to see Azazel look so sad that his partner is missing...
It's almost 3AM here and I cannot sleep a wink because I am so worried about her. It's getting pretty cold here and I fear that she'll freeze during the night. Cant help that so many terrible scenarios that could have happened to her are plaguing my mind... It also doesnt help that I had lost my previous cockatiel the same way... Ugh...

But thank you for all your support, guys. Much appreciated! <3
I'm going to try again as soon as the sun rises.
It's been 12 hours since she took off. I miss her so much...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

In the morning, try to take your other bird outside in a cage and have him to try to sing to bring her back. It may work or it may cause her to sing back in which case you would know where she is and be able to get her. You could also leave an open cage out with food in it to try to tempt her. Put up lost bird signs at pet stores and vets, if she's tame she'll most likely to go a human when she gets hungry enough. Lost posters will help too.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh that's awful! I'm so sorry for you.  Your brother did this before with another bird? Or the other bird just flew away? I so hope you find your baby. I'm thinking since he is tame someone might find him so I would put flyers and posters all over the place.
Keep the faith, he might just be ok.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm hoping that she flew to someone who had took her in since she was hand raised.

I'm concerned about leaving an open cage outside as there are a few cats that get into my backyard and my birds are easily spooked by other animals. A reason why I don't keep my birds outside unsupervised.

Just found out about pet search and going to call them up when they're open to assist the search for Chew.

@flippityjib
I lost my previous cockatiel due to my own ignorance. He didn't have a harness on and his wings were clipped but a gust of wind pushed him to my neighbours yard where they have 2 dogs.
Needless to say, my brother never learnt from my experience even after I specifically told him to never take the birds out unless they're secured in a travelling cage. I've already told him this on several occasions!
I am never letting him near my babies again.


----------



## BrotherTiel (Jan 12, 2013)

That's terrible!! I don't know how I'd manage if I ever lost track of Skippy! Best of luck in finding her. Chances are if she finds YOU, she'll share the same sentiments. Perhaps she's even looking for you. I'd try and search all the immediate areas around your home in a radial pattern. Hopefully she hasn't strayed too far. She's probably terrified too, so I imagine she'd be quiet. 

Hopefully this helps you to find her. It's all the advice and experience I have, and I hope I never have to learn firsthand.


----------



## mlew54 (Feb 27, 2013)

Try putting her cage out sfide with fresh food and water, I heard some where that they may come back looking for the comfort of their home/cage. Its worth a try. good luck Sweetie I hope she comes home real soon.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry that your bird flew away, I have heard many stories on this forum where people lost their bird and they found them again, so far your doing great hope you find her


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

That's horrible... Best of luck, I hope you find your baby. Positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry about what happened to Chew. I remember reading that cockatiels usually stay within a mile radius of their homes for the first month. Did your brother attempt to follow Chew once he flew off, maybe he has information on the direction which she could have headed? Maybe ask the neighbors if they've seen her and to keep an eye out? Did she have any bands? You could try posting information and pictures of her on lost bird sites. You could also try checking them as well to see if anyone has found your bird and posted it.
There are a lot of hawks in my area too, I see at least one circle around my house every day. It makes me scared to take Kiwi outside. When you find Chew, maybe consider putting a lock on the cage door. Your brother might think it's unfair, but until he knows the rules about your bird it will keep him out. Then there wont be a need for the lock anymore. I had the same problem with my younger brothers. They love Kiwi, but they would always scare him in windows and screens every time they took him out when I wasn't home. My parents never seemed to enforce the rules I set so I took matters into my own hands. The lock solved the problem for me and in case of an emergency I had told my parents where the key to it was. Glad to say that my brothers don't need the lock anymore though. I hope this helps and that you find Chew!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

How is the search for your baby going?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness,I know how you feel It happened to me with my Tony just about a month ago. Don' t lose hope though. What saved Tony was his girlfriend Candy and her flock calling from our balcony (we have a screened one). He kind of stayed in the area, sometimes we couldn't locate him and sometimes we could hear him. In the end we found him on the ground, too weak to fly, not too far away from our building.
If possible, let your other bird call him, go and ride around your area and call her. I will keep you in my prayers. It is very upsetting when it happens, I know.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's some helpful info: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32916 

I really hope you find her!


----------



## Fluttershy (Sep 16, 2012)

Post ads all over the internet - parrot alert, gumtree, facebook. Call all vets, shelters and rescues to notify them. 

I got Harry from a wildlife rescue - he'd been attacked by a cat and I couldn't trace his owners. He's been with me ever since. 

Please don't give up!


----------



## taradefab (Mar 24, 2013)

Do you have craigslist where you live..i am now a cockatiel owner because my 16 year old son was getting our mail and a cockatiel flew to him, we allowed him to stay for the night and gave him food and water while we hunted for his parents...one night turned into another and while still looking he aquired a huge new cage, toys, and a name..its been a few months now and we love this bird we named kevin but i think the owners would have found him, if they tried as hard as i did to find them...dont give up and dont assume he is dead..kevin is the most spoiled bird,, a real caring person may have taken in chew for the night..i checked the news paper, local vets, grocery stores...and facebook for my neighborhood..good luck


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for all your advice and support, guys <3

I get the feeling that most of you assume my brother is young. He's 30. Dont know what was going on his mind when he took her out. He didn't mean to let her fly off. I know he loves Chew as well, but I'm still furious at him... He is helping me look for her and has offered to help hand out flyers in regards to her whereabouts.

I'm not sure if he did go after her as soon as she took off. Wasn't with him when he took her out. Didn't even know that he has been taking her outside all the time -___-

It was so hard making the flyer cause there was so many photos of her to look at. It was unbearable  I miss her so much!

I let Azazel outside so he could call to her. It only attracted the neighbours cat which I shooed away before it got to him. He's back inside now.

I've posted alerts on parrotalert, craiglist, gumtree and facebook.
I have also asked people in the surrounding area if they have seen her and no one has seen her at all. Noticed there were a lot of cats in the area D:
I have also taken the birds in a travel cage in my search for her in parks and there is no sign of a call from her when the birds call out.

Have also called the surrounding vets in the area but none have seen her either. They have taken our details.

Things are looking pretty grim with no sign of her at all... It's only been 3 days since she was missing but it feels like forever. I keep having dreams where we are reunited. :'(

I just want her to come home...


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I’m sorry to hear that you haven’t found Chew yet. Have you asked your neighbor with the dogs if they have seen her? Keep checking online, newspapers, animal shelters, pet stores, etc. it might be a while before someone finds her. It seems like when they’re hungry they’ll approach a human. Have you put out food and water for her? She might come back to the area to see if there’s anything to eat. Other birds might get into it, but it doesn’t hurt to try. I wouldn't worry too much about the temperature unless it's like snow, they're built for that weather there.

It must be so hard to look through all those photos of your baby, I’m so sorry!  You got through it for Chew. It will help now that you have the picture out there.

I’ve heard that if you have a dream about someone it’s because they’re thinking of you too. Sometimes it means that you’re supposed to get in touch with them soon or are trying to help guide them home. I think that applies to 'tiels too, don't give up hope. Best of luck finding Chew! My prayers are with you.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

make sure you post on craigs list everyday in the pets section. I have seen 3 found tiel ads in our town just this last week. You will be amazed how far they can travel especially on windy days so cover surrounding towns too. GOOD LUCK I went through this many many years ago but luckily we found him hours later in a neighbors tree and he actually responded to STEP UP and flew to my son. Your in my prayers i remember the feeling well!


----------



## Fifi28 (May 19, 2013)

Hiya, I am so sorry to hear this. It's so upsetting and heart wrenching. I lost my baby the same way 2 months ago, I tried everything but was not lucky, but that is not to say you won't find Chew. Just keep trying. I really know how you are feeling at the moment and my thoughts are with you. Please keep us updated to your search.xx


----------



## Williepat (May 19, 2013)

My daughters cockatiel got out the other day. Son-in-law followed him for awhile but he then flew off into the neighborhood. He came back few hours later and was sitting on the porch. Think he found way back because of their barking dog. Hope you have same good luck.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

That's terrible news and I'm really sorry to hear it  I hope you find her. Keep looking, have faith


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

what a nightmare for you  stay strong!


----------



## RATTIE (Aug 28, 2008)

I hope you are able to find her soon.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

I appreciate your support guys <3

I've sent out flyers to peoples homes locally, called local vets and even handed some flyers out to pet stores and fast food places that allowed me to put one up. Haven't gotten any responses yet, though 

I miss her so much


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

i'm so sorry to hear that this has happened. i can't imagine what you're feeling. i hope your baby will return to you safe and sound.  x


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Such a big world and such a little bird to be lost in it.  You see flyers and posts of birds found and wonder if they ever make it home.

I think about this, loosing one of mine if it flew away and it would be so stressful and heartbreaking. 

Been thinking of you and hope you can somehow find your bird.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I've been thinking of you too. If I lived in Sydney, I'd be helping you put up flyers.


----------



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your tiel flying away! Don't give up hope though- my Tango flew away back in November, and I thought he was gone for sure. We put up flyers, and someone miraculously found him and called us 4 days later. He even survived a night outside when it was like 30 degrees out and windy! It's amazing what animals can live through when we think they can't. Keep looking and stay positive!


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

I thought I heard Chew in my neighbours tree. Spent half an hour trying to coax her down. Turns out, someone else lost a cockatiel. I wasnt able to catch it to return it to its owners


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

it's just so heartbreaking  i don't know what to say to you, because if i were in your position i'd be inconsolable. try to cope...


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

omg! Someone has finally replied back to one of our adverts (gumtree) saying that they may have Chew with them.

They said that Chew was found on the 25th and that Chew is settling in well with their two other cockatiels. However, they do not know if Chew is a boy a girl so I cant really confirm with them if it's her or not. I'm still waiting for a reply from them.

Fingers crossed that they have her!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope it is Chew!
Please keep us updated the second you find 
Hank and I still hoping for her safe return


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I so hope it is Chew, I'm keeping everything crossed, I've been checking every day in the hope of good news. Good luck.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I sure hope it is Chew,we all have our fingers crossed.Keep us updated.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Let us know as soon as you find out. I hope it's Chew!


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

That is great news. I hope with all of my heart that the cockatiel that was found is Chew. She is so cute. She looks just like my BabyMoo. Please keep us posted. We are sending you a lot of positive thoughts.

Caro


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Fingers crossed over here too.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Omg! Did they send you any pictures? I've been hoping for something like this! Fingers crossed here too that it's Chew!


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

Unfortunately, they didn't send us any pictures. We're still waiting for a call back from them.

I just checked Gumtree again and saw that someone else had lost a lutino tiel in the neighbouring suburb...


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I hope they'll send you some pictures soon to help identify. I hope it's Chew!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oh i really hope it's her!!


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

Got in contact with them. It's not Chew


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oooohhhh! that's heartbreaking  i'm so sorry for you.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Oh no. I'm so sorry that it wasn't Chew! 

Don't give up hope! I'm sure Chew will be found. I'm glad people are keeping an eye out for 'tiels in the area. Don't worry, I bet someone will find her!


----------



## Fifi28 (May 19, 2013)

Oh no, I am so sorry. It's the worst when you lose your baby. There is still hope darlin. Keep smiling.xxx


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

so sorry it was not chew ( hugs ) as another poster has said there is still hope


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

i'm so sorry, and i pray that she returns to you


----------



## Lucy's Flock (Nov 6, 2012)

Good luck on your search! I hope you find Chew!


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

How awful. Hope you find her. 

Lots of luck and keep us posted


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

What a disappointment. I'm sorry. *ehug*


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, that's heartbreaking  I'm so sorry.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh my! i just read through this whole page..

Do you know for sure that it's not Chew? Was it not a Lutino?


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh what a let down for you!  When you posted it I got real excited that it might be Chew. Don't give up hope though. If she is tame and loving there is still a good chance that someone will have found her. And all we can do is hope they are honest enough to try and locate you. I sure hope so. Will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

It didn't sound like a lutino from what she described. She said there was no bald patch and that the bird has a small grey patch on its wing


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

OMG, just read this thread, hope you'll find Chew asap, sending my good thoughts to you


----------

